# Software



## Harvey

What software do you guys use?

Primarily I use Finale 2003.
At school it's pen and paper.


----------



## Daniel

Sibelius

But usually it is pen and paper at first too....for sketches.


----------



## James

Sibelius 2 I have... but how many of you have legal licenses? 

Hint hint

We talkclassical.com do NOT support illegal activities.


----------

